# Itraconazole 10 mg/mL 150mL mix



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I think I started this before but now I have the bottle. 
It only took 8 weeks to get here! Be aware there is a long wait for the drugs if you plan on testing for chytrid.
Now, when I want to mix it to use it, what do I do about the acidity and how much at 10mg/ml do I mix to what to get the , i can`t even remember, .01% i think.?


----------



## zombiefish (Sep 22, 2006)

Eight weeks is to long, it only took me a couple days. I believe the recomended dosage or percentage is 0.9% with sod.chloride.


----------



## zombiefish (Sep 22, 2006)

A sod/chloride,saline solution.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Aaron,

At 10 mg/mL you are talking about a 1% solution (well actually it is more like a suspension considering the drug in question). So you would do a 1 to 100 dilution into saline to get 0.01%. At that concentration there should not be a problem with acidity.

You might be interested in this link...

http://www.thebdg.org/library/illnesses ... fungus.htm

Bill


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

First off, how long ago did you get it? There was a law just passed(about 3 months ago), that requires an (i think) 6 week hold if you try and get it thru a vet because it`s a human drug. Probably some vet out there caught getting doggie downers for the general public!lol
If you had a friend who had aids order it, they could get it right away since it would be prescribed by a doctor who works on people.
Thanks for the info Bill. I think Ed and I left off not getting around the acidity hurdle. I`ll certainly give it a look.
BTW, it says aqueous solution on the label although I was told suspension.


----------



## zombiefish (Sep 22, 2006)

I got mine about a year and a half ago before said law. I didn't know you had to wait so long now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Aaron,

If you have the suspension then dissolving it into amphibian ringers buffers it and resolves the acidity issues. 

Bill,
Benzalkonium chloride baths do not cure infected frogs. It will kill the chytrid zoospores so it can be used as a dip for tools (but then so can bleach, or even really hot water). 


Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Very good, picking some up at IAD.


----------

